# Is there a simple way to make labels more water-resistant?



## BernardSmith (Oct 3, 2012)

Is there a simple way to create moisture resistant labels after they have been created using printer inks and regular paper?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 3, 2012)

Some folks use a spray lacquer or something. Most just label last and shelf. After you start making a lot you don't even want to mess with labels…period.


----------



## olusteebus (Oct 3, 2012)

I have heard hair spray works good.


----------



## euphio (Oct 4, 2012)

You could just overlaminate them with packaging tape.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Guys and Gals, I have an HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 printer, using HP ink and I use Avery labels of differing sizes. I find if I print labels either all black or in color and let them dry, submerging them in water does not cause the ink to run. I used to be concerned about the ink running but no longer.


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2012)

Rocky said:


> Guys and Gals, I have an HP OfficeJet Pro 8500 printer, using HP ink and I use Avery labels of differing sizes. I find if I print labels either all black or in color and let them dry, submerging them in water does not cause the ink to run. I used to be concerned about the ink running but no longer.



I have an HP printer and use HP ink and my inked labels run all over the place if they get wet. I use Avery labels, too, but maybe you have a more waterproof version of label than mine. I need the type of label you use.

I do believe they sell a more waterproof label than what I use, though. 

I know it is a pain because it is very hard to keep water totally away. Just one drop and the ink follows the water drop!!!

I know some people put a template over the label on the bottle and spray it will clear lacquer.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Robie, I use both Avery 8150 (1" x 2.625") and Avery 8164 (3.33" x 4"). I just did a little demo to make sure I was not off on this. The first picture shows a bottle with a label just applied, the second picture is the same bottle after running hot water directly on the label.


----------



## robie (Oct 4, 2012)

I'll check the part number on mine. Mine were ordered straight from Avery.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 4, 2012)

Robie, I found a "buy one, get one" at Office Max so I bought two of each size. I don't label 95% of my wine other than the small label identifier. If I am giving wine or taking it to a party, I will gen up a label for that bottle.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a laser jet printer and higher quality paper and don't have any issues with ink running.


----------



## Olbuscap (Oct 4, 2012)

I use Avery 5163 or 8163 with a Kodak ink jet. A light spray application of a Matte Finish from an Artsie/Craftie store gives adequate protection if you are experiencing the runs. :>)


----------



## Olbuscap (Oct 4, 2012)

One more thing. Spray the entire sheet FIRST, then peel the individual labels off to apply to the bottles.


----------



## roadpupp (Oct 5, 2012)

Let's just say that my home printer ink runs but that if I print them at work on the big laser jet, not only does it look better, but it doesn't run. 

I do sometimes make up custom labels for a friend at home and then use matte spray designed to make charcoal drawings not smudge. Haven't tried hairspray on labels but back in studio class we did use it a as a substitue for matte.


----------

